# Pentatonic Spice - Adding Major sounds to your boxes - Part 3 of 3



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey folks,

OK so here is the final installment in my pentatonic series. Give er a read and let me know how you make out.

Here is the link:
http://sixstringobsession.blogspot.com/2011/10/pentatonic-spice-adding-major-sounds-to.htmlhttp://sixstringobsession.blogspot.com/2011/10/pentatonic-spice-adding-major-sounds-to.html


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

your link is broked, sir.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks! It should be fixed now.


----------

